# Sinpo Dro Scale Question



## jbolt (Mar 6, 2015)

We have a Sinpo DRO on out lathe and the x-scale has started to give false readings. The middle third of the scale holds true to about 0.0015" over 3" of travel. When moving near the travel limits we get random errors ranging from 0.005" to 0.100". 

The lathe / DRO is only a couple of years old and only gets used for a few weeks a year. I have contacted the seller and they will repair or replace the scale but they first asked me to clean the scale to see if that was the problem. We did and it did not fix the problem.

I am going to send the scale back but I am curious what could be causing the errors? and why they are worse towards the ends of the scale?

Jay


----------



## lmsc01 (Mar 7, 2015)

Did the seller ask you to do any of the following to help diagnose the problem?
1) swap the signal cables to make sure the problem was in the scale and not the display? 
2) make sure the scale was still in alignment? 
3) to check the alignment of the encoder in relation to the scale using the shipping/alignment hardware that came with the scale? 

If you checked all these items and everything is ok, the it sounds like you either have a problem with the glass inside the scale or you have a mechanical issue with the encoder.

Regards,
Tim
LMSC


----------



## markm63 (Mar 8, 2015)

and dont forget the real basics. make sure your wire connections are tight and
if your getting more errors toward the end of travel, make sure the wires arent
getting hooked on something and pulled on


----------

